
“DDR3 8Gb (512Mx16) 1600MHz will be added in the sampling pool” (requires login) - yuhong
http://www.dramexchange.com/Price/Dram_Spot
======
yuhong
The Micron chip is 9mm x 14mm (same as their older 4Gbit DDR3), and the
Intelligent Memory one is 10mm x 13mm. Of course, if you are doing new PCB
designs, you probably want to allocate the extra footprint so you are not
stuck with a single source.

